# Duck



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Anybody have any good recipies for mallard, teal and pintail.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My dad, "155 MM", has good recipes.

One of my favorites, just an appetizer, is cutting up duck meat into little tips, then wrapping a little piece of bacon around it, and sticking a toothpick through it, then frying it. yummy! My dad knows the recipe for making duck with dried beef and cream sauce, it's great.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

go to duck tango style and look at that it tasts good for mallards and teals.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Marinate in pinneapple juice.

Cut the mallards inhalf so they cook............ 1.-the same amount of time as the teal, 2. cook even ond done without being burnt on the outside or raw in the middle. This is a grill recipe that will flare up. A whole mallard breast will need to cook a while to get done enough, and by then you have a burned outside-pooey

wrap the pieces in bacon, secure with a toothpick. Larger pieces may need a whole slice. I cut my bacon in half. a teal will take a half piece, a mallard chunk, two halves.

Anyyyway. Put the wrapped breasts on the grill. High heat is the trick, but WATCH EM. Turn, baste with pinneapple juice, sprinkle with Lawrys season salt . Repeat after a bit. repeat again. repeat, repeat. Just dont let one side burn from sitting too long in one spot.

People that dont like duck, love this!

The year in NoDak, a couple guys in the party got all upset cuz they knocked down some Mergansers. "Yuck, Fish Duck!" My buddy said - "It looks like Waterspaniel is cooking duck tonight." He then added, "If anyone can tell me which piece is Merganser, I will buy you a steak dinner at the restaurant!" We had mallard, bluebill, shoveler, and redheads, and a few Mergansers- two full weber grills full. Every chunk gone. No one could tell what was what, all of it was super. I even burned the one batch a bit due to a CUI- cooking under the influence. They still got gobbled up.

My ex-wife didnt like duck, cooked in the finest restaurants in Chicago. She loved this stuff.

It simple but you have to pay attention, The bacon should be done, but not blackened. The duck should be pink in the middle, but not raw, with the outside browned/carmelized just a tad. Dont be bashful with the season salt, it washes of with the baste. High heat, constantly turning will get em crispy outside, pink inside.

If by chance you have leftover- its great cold.

I do a similar deal with sharptail, but I use jerk seasoning, and finish it with brown sugar sprinkle on the final turn.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The pineapple juice sounds interesting, how long do you marinate them in it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I like to marinate my duck or goose in soy sauce and garlic powder. Then grill/fry til medium rare.

or you can use the Montreal Steak seasoning.....use the marinate on the bottle....

Soy sauce, Montreal seasoning and olive oil....marinate and then grill.

MMMMM.....going to have to make some tonight.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Marinate for at least 4-5 hours, overnight is better, two days doesnt hurt. I have also added apple juice with the basting pinneapple juice. The apple really tastes dandy when it carmelizes with the bacon and duck


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> My dad, "155 MM", has good recipes.
> 
> One of my favorites, just an appetizer, is cutting up duck meat into little tips, then wrapping a little piece of bacon around it, and sticking a toothpick through it, then frying it. yummy! My dad knows the recipe for making duck with dried beef and cream sauce, it's great.


You need a slice of jalapeno in there too!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I got this one from the Tony Dean wedsite......And it's very good. (I changed it a little) It's one of my new favorites.

4 Mallard breasts.
3 tbls Olive Oil
4 oz. Good Red Wine
2 Large Scoops of Ligonberry Preserves (I would think any dark red Preserves would work)
1/2 tspn of beef bullion
2 oz hot water
Seasoned Flour

Coat Mallard breasts in seasoned Flour and fry in sauce pan just until the flour is browned....you want the breast to still be rare inside. Remove from heat and slice the breast 1/4 inch think. Leave on cutting board.

De-Glaze the pan with the wine. (deglazing is the removing of the fried chunks from the bottom of the pan and incorporating it into the liquid.) Add the bullion and water and Preserves. Bring to a boil and reduce to 1/2. Add meat until hot. Place mallard on plate pouring sauce over the meat and serve with wild rice....and a good Cab.


----------

